# Endometriosis & over 40 - anyone taken Zoladex and gone on to have BFP?



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have read so many ladies who have had success after taking 3 - 6 months of Zoladex/Prostrap and then gone straight to Tx. But because of my age the doctors won't do it because they say it may "down regulate me too deeply, so that it will make endo better but will not retrieve more eggs" - my last tx they only got one egg from three follicles (even after max does of stimulating drugs). basically I am too old (they say) to try and take Zoladex and treat the endo, and then go for tx. i am still not convinced and can't help wondering if the Zoladex may make all the difference?

so instead they are thinking of chlomid with menopur flare for three days to see what happens. but I am still stuck on this idea that Zoladex etc has worked for so many others, and that it is my endo that is making the difference.

What do you ladies think? I am so worried about this at the moment, especially since the last failed tx was so recently.

please help -any advice greatly  appreciated.


----------



## stripedtail (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi there,
I know your message is old (I have just joined FF) but thought I would share my experience with you.
I had Zolidex treatment when I was 39 for 3 months to treat endo and adenomyosis. It took some time for my periods to return after the last injection and in fact they had to be jump started with a different drug. On day 2 of my cycle I commenced the ivf stimulation (by which time I was 40). I had 9 eggs collected,7 fertilised and 3 put back. The result was a BFP. Very sadly it ended in a miscarriage due to a chromo problem. 
However the up side is it was my 6th attempt at ivf and the only one that was positive, so I really believe that it helped implantation.
If your Dr is concerned about poor response from your ovaries due to the Zolidex, why not have the eggs collected first and then freeze the embryos? you can them have them put back after suppression.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi hun
also I should mention one of our mods, Heffalump, also went on to get a bfp after zoladex

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=2545

you could PM her if you have any questions

Claire x


----------

